# Nocoat 325



## Csavage1 (Apr 6, 2009)

New to the site and always willing to help anyway i can.
I will start with Hi my name is Carl and im a workaholic.

I hope to share some of my travels in the construction trade and i enjoy reading anything that applies to helping others.

Now for the 1st question i have. I am using the nocoat 325 drywall tape and i would like any input i could get on this product.

It seems that it has saved me a ton of mud and time. I have been using this for 2 years and love the results.
When a ceiling gets taped with the nocoat do you miter the nocoat 325 for inside and outside corners or do you overlap them?

I have checked there site and i have seen a few videos but none really tell the story. 

Just hoping i will find someone that has used this product. Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't miter it. Just overlap. We sure like the product. Better on inside off angles. Then run the second and third coats with a nail spotter. Two inch then three inch. Fast and makes a nice clean corner. Good tape...


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I've just started using it as it's only just become available in the UK. I mitre my joints to save any steps and am getting good results. I'm waiting for the proper roller for it to arrive, and will be getting the hopper too shortly. Expensive stuff though. I'm paying $49.25 a box + [email protected]%


----------



## Csavage1 (Apr 6, 2009)

We pay 45.00 per 100 ft for the 325 nocoat. This is a big time saver for sure. Thanks for your replies.:thumbsup: From the otherside England to US.:clap:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

27.90 for 100' roll at Warehouse Bay or All Wall.
http://www.warehousebay.com/
http://www.all-wall.com/


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We overlap, seems to work fine.
We have the hopper and the roller, makes a big diffrence.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> 27.90 for 100' roll at Warehouse Bay or All Wall.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/


What's up with the Drywall Master 5.5" box? Looks like it has an arm to push it back instead of springs. 
They claim to use it for beads, screws and No-Coat. I'll have to call them and see if they will let us test it for them?

BTW, did you see they carry the Pronto Tape?:laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Haven't seen the 5.5 inch box before. Kinda big for running screws.?? I use the 7" and 10" for running beads and the 2 and 3" nail spotter for running NoCoat.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

The 325 is by far the best choice, no doubt(Except for the Ultra Flex, 60 dolla a roll). If you like the 325 you'll love the levelline. It's cheaper & if the angles are hung "correctly" you can't tell any difference. It's 1/2 inch less than 325 & the backing is not as rigid but it works really well. Just my 2cents, but then again I am nobody...:jester:


----------



## dadkins0005 (Dec 6, 2008)

we dont overlapp the corners, you would have a hump that could require more finishing.


----------

